# Blue Screen of Death...Driver stuck in an infinite loop..Please help



## Ivanfrost (Oct 7, 2007)

Again thanks for all your help your replies really helped me.. and appreciate all the work you guys are doing...

I followed your instructions ... my core maxed out initially at 850+ and memory around the same...

So i tried running it at 600 800... but it was too hot (90's and slowing down the FPS)
So i brought it down to 500 600... but the same response it was too hot... before it wasnt getting this hot. (90s) so i even tested it at its default setting 375 500 and its the same there... i started to get scared hoping i didnt do something bad to my card! i changed out drivers numerous reisntalled atitool... still the same... 

So i decidied to run the max core test...
I get a blue screen of death at around 600... (850 was the previeous.)
And this is the error...

_"Problem caused by NV4_disp"
"The device driver got stuck in an infinate loop. This usually indicates a problem w/ device driver, programing the hardware incorrectly"
_
I changed out the drivers used driver cleaner and all that and still getting the same blue screen... did it fry my gpu?

Any Ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------

